# Aussie



## angeleneb (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, my name is Angela and have moved in the Lecco area in Italy recently with my husband and 2 year old twins. I am from Australia but Italian background.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

angeleneb said:


> Hi, my name is Angela and have moved in the Lecco area in Italy recently with my husband and 2 year old twins. I am from Australia but Italian background.


welcome i love lake como enjoy


----------



## tomcm (Mar 6, 2016)

Lecco is a nice place, i stay there with family every time i go there, i hope you enjoy your time there also!.

p.s dont get your phone plan sorted out at WIND in the town square, its a nightmare.


----------

